# ¿Que tal son estos woofer?



## Laautii (May 16, 2011)

Necesito un consejo antes de realizar la compra de 2 woofer. Yo tengo una potencia "American Pro apx600" la cual en sus datos técnicos dice que tira 200w por canal en 8 ohms.., y 300w en 4ohms por canal...

Queria comprarme estos woofer jahro WC15









Sus datos son:
RESPUESTA EN FRECUENCIAS: 35 HZ A 4000 HZ
POTENCIA MAXIMA: 600W
POTENCIA RMS: 300W
BOBINA DE 2 PULGADAS DE ALUMINIO
IMAN DE 100 OZ
CAMPANA DE CHAPA
POLIMERIZADO ALTA RESISTENCIA Y DURABILIDAD
SPL: 88 DB/1W/1M
Fo: 36HZ
IMPEDANCIA: 8 OHMS
TERMINALES DORADOS DE CONEXION RAPIDA

también busque , y encontre que pesan aproximadamente 7,5 kg...

Bueno yo queria saber si con la potencia que tengo, con el volumen al máximo estos parlantes andarian bien y no se romperian como me paso con los que tengo actualmente...

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2011)

Son Chinos


----------



## Laautii (May 16, 2011)

Tan solo porque son chinos tienen que ser malos ? 

Alguien los tuvo, o tiene ? saben como suenan ?


----------



## ORUZ (May 16, 2011)

hola, te comento que un amigo mio tenia unos de esa marca y créeme que mejor te recomiendo que compres otros, suerte.


----------



## Laautii (May 16, 2011)

Bueno, y que tal son estos entonces para mi potencia?: 

Parlante Peavey Pro15:
# 8 ohm impedance 
# 15" replacement woofer 
# 800 watts peak 
# 400 watts program 
# 200 watts continuous














espero sus respuestas... saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

Laautii dijo:


> Bueno, y que tal son estos entonces para mi potencia?:
> 
> Parlante Peavey Pro15:
> # 8 ohm impedance
> ...



Seguro tienen muuuuucha Más Eficiencia que los chinos-chinos aquellos. Los Peavey se diseñan en USA y se fabrican en China con estándares de USA. Vete a la segura con los PRO15.

Saludos!

PS: En esta caja hay 2.
http://www.dcmusicstore.com/Peavey-pv215-speaker


----------



## Laautii (May 16, 2011)

Buenisimo , lastima que para los peavey voy a tener que juntar mas plata :S 

Pero estas seguro que van a trabajar tranqui con la potencia uqe tengo ?


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

Si la bancan. Siempre y cuando el cajón acústico esté bien diseñado y se cuenten con las protecciones necesarias por Sobre-Excursión.


----------



## panama1974 (May 16, 2011)

Los zomax esta saliendo buenos y son chinos , igual los makrom , hay parlantes *QU*e tiene un iman grande y comparas el peso con un parlante fino , se nota lo desigual del peso entre los 2 , son imanes malos con poco magnetismo y embobinado de mala calidad , por eso al darle volumen se siente el sonido pobre , salu2.


----------



## Laautii (May 17, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si la bancan. Siempre y cuando el cajón acústico esté bien diseñado y se cuenten con las protecciones necesarias por Sobre-Excursión.



A genial, bueno las protecciones necesarias estan todas incluidas en la potencia. El tema del cajon acustico , bueno , eso es mucho mas rustico, ya que no estan hechos a medidas especiales. Pero eso cambia en los watts que resista el parlante? aviso que los cajones son reflex.


----------



## weber3234 (May 23, 2011)

mira dudo mucho que los jahro chinos se banquen 300wrms con una bobina de 2 pulgadas. Yo tengo unos powerfull de 15 de la linea economica que en teoria son de 600w. yo estoy seguro que estos woofers se bancan 200wrms puesto que tienen bobina de 2.5 pulgadas. y tienen unos hermosos graves.


----------



## MGustavo (May 23, 2011)

Son Rango extendido, pueden andar bien para un amplificador de guitarra, o para poner en algún evento al aire libre (Actos y ese tipo de eventos). Pero si quieres un parlante exclusivo para frecuencias bajas (golpes), mejor ahorra un poco y compra Woofer o Sub-Woofer (mejor aún).

*Rango Extendido*:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/duda-sobre-mis-parlantes-14618/

*Diferencia Woofer y Sub-Woofer*:

http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061205203958AAUkNYF

Saludos!

*PD*: Sin mencionar que el imán es demasiado chico. Rango extendido tuve unos LEEA de 15 pulgadas (Industria Argentina), excelentes, pero hace rato dejaron de fabricarse, y el imán era 2 veces más grande que el de la fotografía.


----------



## razorclaus (May 28, 2011)

Laautii dijo:


> Necesito un consejo antes de realizar la compra de 2 woofer. Yo tengo una potencia "American Pro apx600" la cual en sus datos técnicos dice que tira 200w por canal en 8 ohms.., y 300w en 4ohms por canal...
> 
> Queria comprarme estos woofer jahro WC15
> 
> ...



Hola justo andaba por aqui y encontre tu post. Te comento que yo ya arme unas cajas con esos parlantes y con resultados aceptables, bastante buenos. Queres saber si se la bancan a tu potencia, definitivamente si, ahora el sonido y rendimiento es otra cosa.
Como suenan? Tienen un buen sonido, siempre teniendo en cuenta su valor, yo los pague $160
muy buen extremo bajo, lo mejor de este bicho, buen grave, medio grave y medios, te deja con ganas de algo un poco mas solido, pero nada grave.Redondeando por su valor yo diria que estan bastante buenos.

Rendimiento, esto ya es otra manzana,tene en cuenta que tiene 88db a mi parecer un poco pobre si tu intencion es sacarle el mejor rendimiento a tu potencia. No lo compares con un peavy no tienen nada que hacer en esa categoria, sino estariamos buscando no barato y bueno si no algo mejor, y si lo que buscas es algo mejor, definitivamente peavy, o eminence tambien tiene muy buen precio calidad y rondan arriba de 98db (tene en cuenta 3db es el doble de potencia)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/index20.html
"post 394
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/index19.html
"post 376, 377
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-111881040-parlante-eminence-15-made-in-usa-600w-peak-300w-rms-_JM_
Saludos y espero te sirva


----------



## electromecanico (May 28, 2011)

la relacion precio calidad de los jahro es muyyy buena por mas que sean chinos


----------



## razorclaus (May 29, 2011)

A eso me referia electromecanico "precio calidad". En mi experiencia con estos woofer les comento que yo uso cuatro cajas gemelas montadas tipo torre y bi amplificadas 400+400 en woofers 200+200 en drivers, ojo no mal interpreten me sobra potencia, trato de no zarparme, pero si que les doy duro y hasta ahora el unico problema que tube fue con un driver, parece que tubo desprendimiento de retina, jeje, si se desprendio la bobina del diafragma  que loco, lo solucione con la gotita y cambio de corte fr, no suena igual peroo... bue espero sirva de referencia.


----------



## Raulelcapo24 (Feb 23, 2013)

Cualquier parlante es bueno mientras tengas muchos , yo tenia 2 bafles de 4 parlantes c/u y aguantaban solo 25 a 30 w y mi equipo era de 125 y se escuchaba a 15 cuadras , claro eran rango estendido , muchos criticaran pero no hace falta tanto para conformarte , es mas mi Belbar de 25 w suena muchisimo mejor que mi jahro de 15 600w ,

Iba a comprar los Peavey pero me hicieron escuchar 4 parlantes de esos en sus respectivass cajas y sonaban horrible y le daban con potencia de 1000 W , ah y por cierto aguanta 600w el Jahro de 15,  al menos el que tengo yo aguanta eso.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Feb 24, 2013)

Yo escuche unos jahro de 10 de esos de ahora (mi hermano pidio uno en una casa de electronica amiga para  ver como sonaba) y la verdad son un asco,no estoy de acuerdo con lo de precio rendimiento,regalados ya son caros  o yo estoy muy Italianizado con mi sistema y todo lo demas parece basura  no de verdad lo digo,midan los parametros y curvas de esos parlantes y se van a dar cuenta que no sirven para nada,las distorsiones son un asco


----------

